

A story about magic - jxcole
http://www.catb.org/esr/jargon/html/magic-story.html

======
jff
Isn't this one of the first things you usually read when you're 13 and you're
just discovering real computing? Not trying to tear it down, but how many
readers here haven't seen it? Admittedly it doesn't get posted as often as the
story of Mel.

